# New Hope Rescue



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

New Hope Rescue is Niall Lester & Lisa Clark who between them have worked hard for animals rights for many years
All of the animals that are added on this page are at risk of being PTS unless a suitable NON DESTRUCT rescue space or forever home can be found. .

As a non-profit rescue, New Hope Rescue is always looking for ways to help raise funds to feed and care for our animals, and to assist with ongoing vet and kennel bills.
If you feel able to help us by making a donation we can assure you that all money received will go towards helping any animals that are in need.
We never destroy a healthy animal as we believe that even a animal suffering from a physical disability or a behavioural problem deserves a chance of a happy carefree new start in a warm loving home!

I would beg anyone for help be it transportation, fostering, adopting, feed, bedding & of coarse donations for vet bills.
But the BIGGEST BEG I make is to neuter your animal companions...

Anyone wishing to donate to help towards the continuous vet bill's for the animals that come into our care, can do so to the vets directly...

The shrubbery vet centre
65 Perry street
Northfleet Kent
DA11 8RD

01474 333141

01474 534891

Please state that card or cheque payment is to be paid of New Hope Animal Rescue account, run by Lisa Clark.

Cheques should be made payable to ... The Shrubbery Vet Centre
Thank you to anyone making a donation. 

*URGENT DUE TO BE PTS*

Login | Facebook


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

I love your rescue name we should all have New Hope for any rescue , not a name I will forget .


----------

